# GRILLED DOVE BREASTS WRAPPED IN BACON ???



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok 2 coolers been a very long time since I've dove hunted much less grilled any. I started dove hunting w/my 8 year old son this year & been watching him get his 1st birds w his 410 & been popping a few myself. Got enuff for a meal & want to make it turn out great for him & the rest of the family. Anyone that can help would be GREAT. Cooking times ,temps,pics & all the details. Looking forward to ya'lls help
Thanks Mike


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

Typically, I stuff them with a sliver of cream cheese and cheddar cheese, and a strip of jalapeno. I use whatever bacon I have, but prefer the maple bacon. I usually smoke them so that I can drink a few while cooking, but just cook them until the bacon is done. I usually cook them this way, but I have on occasion marinated them in italian for a couple of hours. Depends on whom I'm cooking for.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

The best recipe for dove, in my opinion, is Dove Evangeline. Unfrotunately I don't have it at work to send you, but I'll try to post it next week.

The standard bacon wrapped dove is always a hit. Place a thin slice of fresh jalapeno and onion in the cavity, wrap with bacon and grill. Most people mess up becasue they use too much bacon and it takes the bacon longer to cook than the dove, which get overdone. No one likes raw bacon or shoe leather dove. 

My advice is either to use 3/4 a piece of bacon (just enough to wrap around 1 time without overlapping), or cook the bacon slightly in fry pan first before wrapping around the dove, so that it needs less time on the grill to finish cooking, or cook on a pretty darned hot coal fire so that the bacon gets cooked before the dove get overdone. I let my bacon come to room temp first and kind of stretch it out thinner before wrapping - I think this makes it cook more evenly.

I use metal skewers and put about 5 wrapped dove per skewer spaced about 1 inch apart from each other. This makes it easy to turn/flip them and I think they fall apart less. I also put a small piece of hard wood on the coals before the dove go on - to add a little smokey flavor, but that's just me. If using a propane gas grill, prepare for flare ups as bacon is like gasoline to a fire. I prefer to use charcoal fire for dove, which flares up less.



If the kids don't like spicey jalapeno, you can also get a can of water chestnuts an put one of those in the cavity with the onion...makes for a nice crunch and the waterchestnut takes on the taste of dove and onion - yum.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

I filet the meat off the breast bone, marinate in a soy sauce/Italian dressing/pineapple juice mix for about 3 hours. Cut small pieces of onion and jalapeno, microwave those in water briefly to soften. Take one breast piece, one slice of onion, one jalapeno, wrap with 1/2 slice thin cut bacon, skewer with a toothpick, dredge back thru the marinade, grill hot and quick to sear the bacon.


----------



## ShalloWateReds (May 27, 2009)

My version:

large jalapenos, halved and cleaned out
whipped cream cheez and shredded cheddar mixed together in equal parts
thin onion slices
bacon
dove breasts filled off the bone
can of Coke

marinate doves in Coke, spread some of the cheez in the jalapeno, lay on a slice of onion and a dove breast, wrap in bacon, grill or bake 'til bacon is done


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

If you will put your bacon on a plate and cover with a paper towel and put it in the microwave for a few it will cook faster on the pit and is easier to work with. It won't get nappy while trying to wrap the breasts like raw bacon can get.

TH


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

nice tips......i might have to try some of these

here is what i do...kids luv it 

i cut the meat off the bone, and use only boneless bird
i use bamaboo skewrs 

1. marinated bird w/ olive oil and splash of balsamic viniger, wrap w/ cheap rath maple bacon, insert sliver of peno and purple onion....skewr and grill low heat, brush with meletd garlic butter.


----------



## Backlash Billy (Nov 22, 2009)

I do the standard deboned breast, bacon, cream cheese, onion , jap but there is one thing I do that is different and people love them! About halfway through cooking, I take the breast off and put it in a bowl of bbq sauce and honey and then finish them on the grill. The outside carmelizes and has a great flavor. If you do it from the start, it will burn before the meat cooks.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

ditto! Dont forget the Honey. I put it on just before they are done.



Backlash Billy said:


> I do the standard deboned breast, bacon, cream cheese, onion , jap but there is one thing I do that is different and people love them! About halfway through cooking, I take the breast off and put it in a bowl of bbq sauce and honey and then finish them on the grill. The outside carmelizes and has a great flavor. If you do it from the start, it will burn before the meat cooks.


----------



## Johnny V E (May 26, 2010)

You can also brush them with the Texas Gourmet's Jalepeno & Kiwi Jelly just after removing from the heat and it's great. You can get it from his website or from the Rice Epicurian Market in Houston.


----------

